# Need For Speed 12



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Post all the rumours and the news u know about the next installment of NFS 12 here 

*translate.google.com/translate?hl=...=9&ct=result&prev=/search?q=nfs+12&hl=en&sa=G -* RUMOUR*


*NFS 12 - Feature Request Thread* - *www.nfscars.net/forum/showthread.php?t=21105


*indonfs.metrohosting.info/2008/03/10/rumour-nfs-12-announcement-soon/ :
With NFS Underground the game developed to a series, which is being released every year. Last year EA published Need for Speed ProStreet and for this year we may can expect an announcement of the next NFS game soon.

 As Tech2.com reports, they could squeeze some information out of NFS Producer John Doyle:
_When asked about the new Need for Speed game, Doyle told me that EA would be making a formal announcement in the next 3-4 months. Even though he didn’t quite come out and say it, he was hinting at the fact that they may go back to the whole Most Wanted-ish sandbox style of gameplay (finally!)_
_Also expect a brand new game mechanic since Doyle claims that every NFS game out there brings something new to the table. Undergound had the whole tuner scene happening, Most Wanted was just plain awesome, Carbon had Autoscultping and Canyon Duels, while Pro Street was… uhh, crap?_


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2008)

whatever, unless they get back the open world kind of setup and police cars, it's gonna die.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 15, 2008)

pro street sucks. . good to see they are going back to most wanted type. .


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Guys what feature would u like to be included in the game?

I want the cockpit view back and I also want that there should be pedestrians on the road, it would make the game much more realistic


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 15, 2008)

Please god give of back most wanted like nfs....


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Yup, the best nfs uptil now is Most Wanted. I wish most wanted had cockpit.

I am starting Most Wanted career again


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 15, 2008)

well, hotwheels velocity x is also good, anyone played hotwheels beat that, how's it?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Guys what feature would u like to be included in the game?
> 
> I want the cockpit view back and I also want that there should be pedestrians on the road, it would make the game much more realistic



lots and lots of pursuits


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

I want Josie Maran back, NOW.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> I want Josie Maran back, NOW.


+1 


_


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 15, 2008)

I want following in the upcoming NFS:

1) Cockpit View
2) Day/Night mode
3) Atleast 70 vehicles 
4) Able to customize BMW M3 GTR


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 15, 2008)

i want NFS game to run on crap comp with intel 2.0 Ghz processor and 845g chipset . .  thats all


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2008)

i want to race on a maruti 800


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> I want following in the upcoming NFS:
> 
> 1) Cockpit View
> 2) Day/Night mode
> ...


same

add, a lot more traffic with strong AI & kind of NFS PU (5) type traffic.
no more ultra fast AI opponents, better environment, looking more realistic.

main pt. - should be moddable, like we adding our own maps(city), cars... like gta sa.

EA should release mod tools for it, jus like it did for Crysis


----------



## xbonez (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah, get Josie Maran back

PS - PS sucked so bad, its the only NFS i haven't completed..didn't bother


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2008)

car list should not flood with american arse cars
should have all types of legendary cars.

if there's a classic, it should not only be a american muscle sh1t, it should be a 1974 Porsche 911 Carrera RS, or a 80's BMW M3  .....


----------



## hash!! (Apr 16, 2008)

heh... i'l go with kicka$$ tuners... and probably the mclaren f1... or the enzo... super exotic stuff... hah.. that'd be fun...
and yeah... night racing's a lot more fun... i missed that in mw... the mw environment would've looked brilliant in the night mode, all lit up...
lotsa drifting too... i never could get enough of drift tracks... but i reckon street drifts are a lot more fun...
obviously pursuits and profile heat... they add to the rush... 
i expected prostreet to be awesome, but it was so trashy, worst part is that its made the wait for the next nfs longer...


----------



## iMav (Apr 16, 2008)

1. day/night (something like midtown madness)
2. the open nature tracks like nfs 6
3. arcade style racing & a bit physical damage with very less affect on car performance
4. a better story line for God's sake give a nice story to play on
5. a longer story


----------



## spikygv (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ man , a nfs like that will be fantastic. . u've put into words all that i want.


----------



## utsav (Apr 16, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> i want to race on a maruti 800



+1 

BTW Tata NANO will also be cool


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 16, 2008)

I prefer the following in the next NFS series game:
City big as in Mostwanted
Canyon Racing as in Carbon
AI to be as tough as in NFSPU
Good story play like most wanted or better.
Should not use more system resources.
Damages to be as realistic as it was in NFSPU.
The cockpit view just as in NFSPU.
Cops like Cross.
Drag, Drift, URL (Underground Racing League) of NFSU2.
Racing should be both Day and Night.
Easy to LAN.


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 16, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> well, hotwheels velocity x is also good, anyone played hotwheels beat that, how's it?


i played it long time back. really nice game. i mean good for timepass.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 16, 2008)

1)Must run of fairly low configuration.
2)Night & day time with snow & rain which will affect the handling of the car.
3)Pedestrians on street.
4)Tougher AI.
5)Lots of races.
6)I want to see myself,they never show my face i.e character face 
7)Should have guns & rockets to blast the opponents.
8)Ability to roam on streets like GTA without cars 
9)Realistic Damage


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 7)Should have guns & rockets to blast the opponents.
> 8)Ability to roam on streets like GTA without cars



Then NFS12 will be called no more racing game.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

hmm......

how abt burn out like section...just take ur ride smash it like hell..


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 16, 2008)

plz no  damage in nfs it will not suit ... u spend hole day to make a car and then damage it in one race is stupid... damage of mw was ok.. yes add day night factor and snow also broken bridge passing railway would be great like nfs underground.. make ai little tough and trafic on lan  play ..


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah we need Traffic on LAN play


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

hehehhe....

@bk...i feel ya bro...


----------



## napster007 (Apr 16, 2008)

I JUST WANT Josie Maran AND A VERY VERY VERY LONG AND AN AWESOME STORY. SOMETHING LIKE THE MOST WANTED BUT ONLY LONGER STORY.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

josie maran...hmmmmmmand story......that too long....

dude this is  video game..hehhe..not the thing i think u thinkin...


----------



## napster007 (Apr 16, 2008)

^^have u seen the games they make these days?


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 16, 2008)

I want the game ASAP!


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 16, 2008)

NOthing much expected from NFS.. Only one THing: 
MAKE THE GAME RUN ON LOW CONFIG.S!! Man The New Releases Demand a lot :X


----------



## napster007 (Apr 16, 2008)

^^i agree.


----------



## iMav (Apr 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> +1
> 
> BTW Tata NANO will also be cool


streets of bombay shud have it


----------



## shantanu (Apr 16, 2008)

is it really coming.. just that it should not be like pro-street,, i left the game at 20% .. it sucked like hell..


----------



## utsav (Apr 17, 2008)

@iMav r u manan kanodia ?  
@shantanu if u would have bought the original copy then u would have surely completed it


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 17, 2008)

Bring back the police chase.It rocked... 
Open World
Yeah I think people on road may be a good addition..
Also customisability & graphics of nfs pro street but with graphics optimisation so that medium end gpus could play it at good resolutions(1080 p)


----------



## xbonez (Apr 17, 2008)

oh, and one more demand. please, for god's sakes, get ferrari cars this time


----------



## iMav (Apr 17, 2008)

utsav said:


> @iMav r u manan kanodia ?


why do i feel that im glad im not  


utsav said:


> @shantanu if u would have bought the original copy then u would have surely completed it


tu ne khareedi thi kya


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 17, 2008)

I want Josie Maran back again , or Ursula Mayes : Juiced II Model ! Storyline shud be on the basis of NFS MW !


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

^^there are no ORs with Josie.

The idea of pedestrians would be bad, i don't want it to be GTA and lots of them will cause it resource hungry. Just focus on cars and environment.

Whether they include Ferrari or not am happy to see mid segment cars like SUPRA, EVO etc. A few muscles would be fun too,.

No night tracks but dawn, dusk, daylight, rainy and cloudy will be fine.

Not just one Boss but sub bosses too like Carbon, but no dark humor and funny voice overs/animations. No picture in picture, kind of distraction and most of the time it was out of sync.

No friggin advertisements unless it lowers the cost of the retail DVD.

Drifting could be possible during normal race too.

Visual damage and slight performance hit will be fine.


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> No night tracks but dawn, dusk, daylight, rainy and cloudy will be fine.
> 
> Not just one Boss but sub bosses too like Carbon, but no dark humor and funny voice overs/animations. No picture in picture, kind of distraction and most of the time it was out of sync.
> 
> ...



I am for this..


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 19, 2008)

Is there anyone who likes Pro Street ?????????  ... I am kinda addicted to that game .... The game would have been more beautiful if they had inculded a cut scene in every race day showing hot chicks and hot machines ....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2008)

Just give me a good story and police chase or villain chase to most...and alp please give me more place like desert and city and more...instead of one small city...


----------



## ika.dips (Apr 29, 2008)

pump up for the latest & the coolest gaming contest… its got all the favs… cyrsis, fifa 08, cricket 07, fight night, nfs n many more… it all on www.vixture.com



Finally a tourney that will give India a whole new name in the gaming world… its called vixture… u’ve got to check it out.


----------



## pizzapuff (Apr 29, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Just give me a good story and police chase or villain chase to most...and alp please give me more place like desert and city and more...instead of one small city...



NFS hasnt really delivered stunning changes, but they are still pioneers of their genre. Deserts = rally...


----------

